

The Un-Internet - bergie
http://scripting.com/stories/2011/12/31/theUninternet.html

======
newyear2012
This article makes some great points, but the internet itself is not just a
composition of the services on the net or the products that use the net. The
net itself is very much NOT owned by its users. With China restricting what
its population can see and hear, and U.S. threatening to do the same with
SOPA, users should realize that the internet as it exists today needs work.
Amateur radio is a much better model. That put the power to communicate almost
solely into the hands of its users. For the net to get like that, people need
to be less focused on new SAAS apps in startups and more focused on
technologies that make us free to communicate.

~~~
a_a_r_o_n
I could be wrong, but I don't think that kind of technology (including
physical infrastructure) can be developed _and implemented_ by collections of
individuals, not at Internet scale. The only groups that could create a
technology that the world's people could use independent from corporate or
government control are corporations and governments, and where's their
motivation these days? Corporations want to corral us like whales in a krill
feeding frenzy, and governments want to control us, not free us.

Even the internet that we have, developed by the US government and
universities, only became the internet that we have by serendipity. I Can Haz
Cheezburger was not anticipated by DARPA, BBN et al.

<https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/BBN_Technologies>

<https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Internet#History>

~~~
davedx
What about the various mesh nets around the world?

<http://guifi.net/en/node/2413/view/map>

There are quite a few already operating. All that's needed is to keep scaling
them up by driving participation.

~~~
icebraining
Scaling mesh is a very hard problem, though, it's hardly just a matter of
plugging in more devices. Networks over the existing Internet - like Freenet
or Tor - are much more viable, in my opinion.

